# "Canned" on first day for being "too quiet"



## Ded Negatives

I feel pretty damn awful right now.

Yesterday, I received a two-week job assignment through a temp agency. The position was a receptionist job at a small law firm, and would have been full-time and a good way to earn some cash while searching for a more long-term or permanent job, so I took it.

I woke up in the wee hours of the morning today, dressed in my business professional clothes, and arrived at least 15 minutes early. I tried to do the work as best as I could on my first day, despite being a little nervous and not the best at social situations.

Then the temp agency calls me right as I'm going home this afternoon to tell me the place called them and doesn't think I'm a good fit for the job. I'm "really nice," but I'm "a little too quiet," and they prefer someone with more receptionist experience (it's been three years since I've done any kind of receptionist work, I might add).

So I technically got canned on the first day of a work assignment because I'm not the obnoxiously peppy, happy, chipper type. Funnily enough, I wasn't even THAT quiet. I tried to be respectful and polite to the people who called, and make conversation as much as I could so I wouldn't come off as rude or aloof. Evidently, it wasn't enough for these people, and they weren't willing to give me a chance to get more comfortable in the new setting.

I feel depressed, yet fed up. I'm tired of jobs requiring you to be the obnoxious happy type, because I can only go so far in pretending to be more upbeat. I just do not have that kind of personality. Never have, and probably never will unless something severe happens to my brain or something. It's like you're expected to treat clients/customers as if they're little kids when they're grown-*** men and women.

-sigh- I just can't believe some people... Maybe I AM meant to be a famous writer, if only I could get off my mental *** and churn out pages and pages and pages of fiction.

Oh, and screw service-based economies. That is all.


----------



## Just Lurking

That's just really s***ty, and I'm not sure what else can be said.


----------



## KelsKels

Im terrified of this happening to me.. especially in my 'profession'. I agree though, it seems like employers look for annoyingly happy and super fake people. Im not good at faking my emotions and trying to be happy and love everyone, when I don't feel that way. Its can be really hard to put on a mask like that. Im sure everyone here would agree with you. If you had a receptionist job in the past, Im sure youll be able to find another one. Hopefully your next employer will be more understanding.


----------



## edwardc

Ded Negatives said:


> I feel pretty damn awful right now.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a two-week job assignment through a temp agency. The position was a receptionist job at a small law firm, and would have been full-time and a good way to earn some cash while searching for a more long-term or permanent job, so I took it.
> 
> I woke up in the wee hours of the morning today, dressed in my business professional clothes, and arrived at least 15 minutes early. I tried to do the work as best as I could on my first day, despite being a little nervous and not the best at social situations.
> 
> Then the temp agency calls me right as I'm going home this afternoon to tell me the place called them and doesn't think I'm a good fit for the job. I'm "really nice," but I'm "a little too quiet," and they prefer someone with more receptionist experience (it's been three years since I've done any kind of receptionist work, I might add).
> 
> So I technically got canned on the first day of a work assignment because I'm not the obnoxiously peppy, happy, chipper type. Funnily enough, I wasn't even THAT quiet. I tried to be respectful and polite to the people who called, and make conversation as much as I could so I wouldn't come off as rude or aloof. Evidently, it wasn't enough for these people, and they weren't willing to give me a chance to get more comfortable in the new setting.
> 
> I feel depressed, yet fed up. I'm tired of jobs requiring you to be the obnoxious happy type, because I can only go so far in pretending to be more upbeat. I just do not have that kind of personality. Never have, and probably never will unless something severe happens to my brain or something. It's like you're expected to treat clients/customers as if they're little kids when they're grown-*** men and women.
> 
> -sigh- I just can't believe some people... Maybe I AM meant to be a famous writer, if only I could get off my mental *** and churn out pages and pages and pages of fiction.
> 
> Oh, and screw service-based economies. That is all.


That's a terrible experience, no question. But I have a hard time believing their reasons.

Allow me to tell you a story about a friend of mine. He worked as a technical writer. He got a job at company doing technical writing. After he's there for several months, the boss calls him in and says they don't like his writing style, and he was bothering an employee. This employee they said he was bothering, only said one thing to her the entire time he was there, he asked her once "What time is it?". I'm totally serious. This was the first that he ever heard a complaint about his writing work from this place or ever. No warning, that was it, he was fired.

My friend felt horrible about this. He couldn't understand what was wrong with his work and started to question his skills. He also couldn't process the fact the boss was upset cause he spoke to a co-worker there once simply asking what time it was.

After feeling bad about this and being on unemployment he finally got to the unemployment office to speak to someone assigned to him. While there he was asked what happen, and he said "I was fired". The unemployment worker asked him to take a seat which was right next to his desk. Right in front of him, he calls his former boss and asked to verify the information. He asked his former boss what happen. He speaks for a short while and hangs up the phone.

He was told, his boss said he was not fired it was a layoff. The reason for the layoff was that started a project there and never got official funding for it, and when they couldn't make the funding come through they had to lay my friend off. Likely with other people, but he didn't know about them.

My friend told me about this, it was very emotional for him. He was totally lied too. There was nothing wrong with his work, and he never bothered anyone. His boss make the while freaking thing up because he didn't want to admit to him they screwed up with funding and had to let him go.

The moral of this story is this: Don't believe everything you are told. They might have other reasons that have zero to do with you why they let you go. Unless you have a string of jobs in a row and they all end the same way with the same complaints independently verified than I find it very hard to take any of them seriously.

I'm sorry you loss your job and the way things worked out. But don't let this moment define you.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## HopelessAtLife

That makes me so mad, they could have at least given you a better chance to settle in more.


----------



## Alone75

It doesn't matter what job you do, people hate you if you're quiet I find. Try and work on improving your anxiety and talking more anyway, all the receptionists I've seen can't be quiet for even 30 seconds!


----------



## losteternal

So sorry to hear that I hope you get a better job soon. 
All the receptionists I ever deal with are rude and ignorant. It is annoying when you tried and dont get a proper chance.


----------



## Kozak

You know i generally understand why employers want to hire certain kinds of people for certain jobs, and I don't expect the world to adapt to my abrasive and aloof demeanor. However in your case it sounds downright unfair, first they should have given you time to adjust, second its a law firm not Disney World, people come there for business purposes not to be entertained, a calm to the point demeanor seems perfect for the setting.

On a side note this over the top friendly and engaging attitude that many sales people and receptionists have seems to be a uniquely american thing, its as if they are there to convince you that life is not tragic. Back in my home country people in these professions tend to be just as morose depressed and rude as everyone else. Not that I necessarily prefer the latter, I would like a certain honest but appropriate medium, don't jump around as if you just did three lines of crack with a smile that looks like its going to split your face asking me pointless questions, but on the other hand don't act as if I have committed some grave offence by coming into your store and asking a question.

But anyway enough of that tirade, sorry about your job.


----------



## Steinerz

Yeah I had this happen but it was at old navy. 
sucks ***.


----------



## Ded Negatives

Thanks for the support, everyone. It's much appreciated. 

It all seems rather strange, especially when the owner told me upon meeting me, "You have a very impressive background." It's likely that their reason for letting me go was different than what I was told, and I may never know it.

But at least I got paid for working that day, even if it isn't very much.


----------



## Letmebe

Never had this happen but I dread the idea...


----------



## Charmander

After one day? I hate this world sometimes. Well I say sometimes...


----------



## Dan the man

Is it possible the company had someone else in mind they wanted to give the job too? They told you you were too quiet but sometimes companies can have other motives for doing things. I know it's easy for me to say but I wouldn't get too down about it you said it was only a temp job anyway.


----------



## Dan the man

Oh, I see Edward addressed what I thought above. Btw, I really dislike temp agencies/employment agencies. I know sometimes you have to use them if your not getting anywhere, but these people tend to be snakes in general.


----------



## aGenericUsername

Well today's my first day of work... it could happen to me


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh.


----------



## crookedsmile

I hope you find another employer that appreciates hard work Ded Negatives. I too am currently dealing with being the quiet one at my new job. On my first day as I was settling in, my coworkers kept badgering me about being too quiet. It wasn't even lunch time yet & they expected me to be all bff towards them. Good grief.


----------



## Staticnz

I wasn't fired today, but I totally get how you feel in terms of being forced to feel you are inadequate because of your personality.

I recently switched workplaces, and I've been doing my best to fit in and make a good impression in my new environment.

Then my supervisor tells me today, I am too quiet. That I seem so 'nervous' around everybody. That they're all 'worried' about me. And that they don't know what I am 'like'.

And I just felt so defeated and unhappy. Because this always seems to happen. I do my best and I always get shot down, cos I just can't change who I am, or what I am like.

And you have to just be a certain way to be accepted, or treated with respect, or for people to get off your case, and acknowledge the ACTUAL JOB you are doing.


----------



## original

Sorry to hear this. That is very unfair they didn't even give you a chance. It really annoys me every time someone says im toooo quiet at work.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine

Wow you got screwed over, I think you may not have been fitted for this place, being "quiet" is an issue


----------



## Anticipate

Ded Negatives said:


> Then the temp agency calls me right as I'm going home this afternoon to tell me the place called them and doesn't think I'm a good fit for the job. I'm "really nice," but I'm "a little too quiet," and they prefer someone with more receptionist experience (it's been three years since I've done any kind of receptionist work, I might add).
> 
> So I technically got canned on the first day of a work assignment because I'm not the obnoxiously peppy, happy, chipper type.


I can totally sympathize with you!! I have been working with temp agencies on and off for years, and I have been let go from companies after 1, 2 and 4 days at assignments that were supposedly "long term." Even though it was only temp work, it was very upsetting and a horrible experience. The time after I got let go after only 1 day, I actually told the temp agency that I didn't want to work with them anymore.



Dan the man said:


> Oh, I see Edward addressed what I thought above. Btw, I really dislike temp agencies/employment agencies. I know sometimes you have to use them if your not getting anywhere, but these people tend to be snakes in general.


I agree, I hate working with temp agencies, but sometimes I have gone to them out of desperation after months of searching for permanent work.



CeilingStarer said:


> Do you really need to be an extrovert to lift boxes?


I know exactly what you mean, my last temp job I was insulted for being too quiet and not "hanging out" with ppl, but the job consisted entirely of processing work over a computer. There was zero human contact needed for the job, so I didn't understand what the need was to insult my personality.


----------



## birdmom9726

What a terrible, terrible thing to have happen. And how hard it must be not to take it personally. The only thing I can think of to say is that if they were wanting that peppy, always-got-a-big-grin kind of cheerleader girl, you would probably been miserable the whole time you were there. The work world is full of fakery and hypocrisy. Maybe you didn't kiss *** enough? I find that people in general are intimidated by us quiet types. I've been thought of as snobby, snotty, conceited, think I'm too good for everyone, stand-offish etc etc etc., when really all that I was was - painfully shy. I'm fine when I meet someone for the first time, it's the what comes after small talk that I'm horrible at. Maybe you can take some solace in the fact that it must not have been meant for you anyway, hold your head high, and go on. I know, easier said than done......


----------



## edwardc

Anticipate said:


> I can totally sympathize with you!! I have been working with temp agencies on and off for years, and I have been let go from companies after 1, 2 and 4 days at assignments that were supposedly "long term." Even though it was only temp work, it was very upsetting and a horrible experience. The time after I got let go after only 1 day, I actually told the temp agency that I didn't want to work with them anymore.
> 
> You don't know if the employer lied to the employee or lied to the Unemploymt office. Although it's upsetting to think about, the employer may have been lying to the unemploymt office because the man would be more likely to get unemploymt if it was due to a layoff. If he said that the man was fired for cause, he may not have been able to collect unemploymt.
> 
> But I do know the full story. The employer lied to the employee. If he wanted to allow him to collection unemployment he doesn't have to give the unemployment office any more info than he was let go and not for cause. But you are missing the point and distracting from the helpful nature of this forum. Not every time an employee is separated from a company is the employee always at fault. Not everything a company tells the employee is always true.


----------



## FiguredItOut

That's not a nice thing to go through. I guess it was a pre-requisite for them to have someone 'bubbly' and extroverted on front of desk. Don't let it get you down. It probably feels like they judged you in a negative way but for these companies 'business is business'. I bet they have a high turnover of staff.


----------



## Anticipate

edwardc said:


> But I do know the full story. The employer lied to the employee. If he wanted to allow him to collection unemployment he doesn't have to give the unemployment office any more info than he was let go and not for cause. But you are missing the point and distracting from the helpful nature of this forum. Not every time an employee is separated from a company is the employee always at fault. Not everything a company tells the employee is always true.


Sorry I did not mean harm to anyone. My only intent in contributing to this thread was to sympathize with the OP. I did not mean to insult your friend and I don't know the full story.


----------



## Anthony45

Unless an employee has a poor attitude or is obviously incompetent it just seems like very poor form for an employer to only give someone 1 day to settle in and learn a new job. Sorry to the OP for having such a sad first day at a new job.


----------



## Frozenvoice

It's a loudmouths world. Apparently you're not allowed to be introvert or asocial. You must talk talk talk and laugh and giggle and dont forget to SMILE because its just a bright sun shiny day. You have to understand they just want to know you. They just wanna know. You cant keep yourself to yourself. Lets not be selfish shall we? Lets just have a big group hug everyone! Yeah! Friendship power! Love! Hope! Joy! :group All together now! And dont forget to SMILE!


----------



## edwardc

Anthony45 said:


> Unless an employee has a poor attitude or is obviously incompetent it just seems like very poor form for an employer to only give someone 1 day to settle in and learn a new job. Sorry to the OP for having such a sad first day at a new job.


I agree. It's also bad management to waste company time going through the process of hiring someone and then letting them go after a day. I doubt the OP was the only one who had a bad experience with that company.


----------



## moonlite

Frozenvoice said:


> It's a loudmouths world. Apparently you're not allowed to be introvert or asocial. You must talk talk talk and laugh and giggle and dont forget to SMILE because its just a bright sun shiny day. You have to understand they just want to know you. They just wanna know. You cant keep yourself to yourself. Lets not be selfish shall we? Lets just have a big group hug everyone! Yeah! Friendship power! Love! Hope! Joy! :group All together now! And dont forget to SMILE!


If this world had a label on it, it would say "Designed for extroverts".


----------

